# Marani:"Milan, non sei stato maturo".



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Matteo Marani a Sky sul pareggio tra Salernitana e Milan:"Opportunità sprecata, il Milan doveva vincere per continuare questo bellissimo momento. Il Milan ha concesso troppo, non puoi avere dei cali delle distrazioni quando sei in corsa per lo scudetto, da questo punto di vista non è stato maturo. Una squadra che vuole vincere il campionato deve andare a Salerno e non far giocare la partita all’avversario e invece l’ha fatto rientrare in corsa anche con troppa facilità".


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani a Sky sul pareggio tra Salernitana e Milan:"Opportunità sprecata, il Milan doveva vincere per continuare questo bellissimo momento. Il Milan ha concesso troppo, non puoi avere dei cali delle distrazioni quando sei in corsa per lo scudetto, da questo punto di vista non è stato maturo. Una squadra che vuole vincere il campionato deve andare a Salerno e non far giocare la partita all’avversario e invece l’ha fatto rientrare in corsa anche con troppa facilità".


Analisi che condivido.
Al Milan serve una mente in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Gamma (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani a Sky sul pareggio tra Salernitana e Milan:"Opportunità sprecata, il Milan doveva vincere per continuare questo bellissimo momento. Il Milan ha concesso troppo, non puoi avere dei cali delle distrazioni quando sei in corsa per lo scudetto, da questo punto di vista non è stato maturo. Una squadra che vuole vincere il campionato deve andare a Salerno e non far giocare la partita all’avversario e invece l’ha fatto rientrare in corsa anche con troppa facilità".



Tutto giusto. Approccio completamente sbagliato.

Tocca sperare in un insperato inciampo dell'Inter oggi pomeriggio e, magari, del Napoli, ma Natale capita una sola volta all'anno, il 25 Dicembre.

Senza contare che anche se dovesse accadere, questa situazione potrebbe riproporsi in tutte le prossime sfide. La competizione più ardua purtroppo è su noi stessi.


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani a Sky sul pareggio tra Salernitana e Milan:"Opportunità sprecata, il Milan doveva vincere per continuare questo bellissimo momento. Il Milan ha concesso troppo, non puoi avere dei cali delle distrazioni quando sei in corsa per lo scudetto, da questo punto di vista non è stato maturo. Una squadra che vuole vincere il campionato deve andare a Salerno e non far giocare la partita all’avversario e invece l’ha fatto rientrare in corsa anche con troppa facilità".


Condivido. È quello che bene o male sosteniamo tutti. Squadra immatura e non in grado di reggere questa pressione.


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani a Sky sul pareggio tra Salernitana e Milan:"Opportunità sprecata, il Milan doveva vincere per continuare questo bellissimo momento. Il Milan ha concesso troppo, non puoi avere dei cali delle distrazioni quando sei in corsa per lo scudetto, da questo punto di vista non è stato maturo. Una squadra che vuole vincere il campionato deve andare a Salerno e non far giocare la partita all’avversario e invece l’ha fatto rientrare in corsa anche con troppa facilità".



Abbiamo avuto un approcio alla partita secondo me pigro e sufficente, nonostante tutto con una bella giocata siamo passati in vantaggio, e diciamocelo non abbiamo rischiato nulla il primo tempo, l'errore di Maignan ha portato al loro pareggio, se restava in porta non facevano gol manco morire. In tutto questo però abbiamo fatto un quantitativo di errori tecnici pazzesco: stop sbagliati, passaggi sbagliati, cose imbarazzanti che denotano la sufficenza in campo. Secondo tempo siamo entrati con un piglio diverso, ma quando una partita l'approci male cambiare rotta è difficilissimo, e di fatto gli errori tecnici visti nel primo tutto sommato si sono ripresentati pure nel secondo. 

Ieri sera la testa sbagliata ha fatto girare piedi e gambe nel modo sbagliato.


----------

